# crankshshaft position sensor (CKP)



## GXEinPA (Nov 26, 2005)

Hello all. I've got a problem with my '06 Altima 2.5S. A few days ago I thought I noticed a misfire. This happened a second time yesterday. The "service engine soon light" came on this time. Shortly after the second incident I turned the ignition off and waited a few minutes. Upon restart the engine wouldn't turn over right away. This morning I read three ECM codes; 0335, 0335 (CKP SEN/CIRCUIT) and 0725 (ENGINE SPEED SIG). I asked the guy at the dealership - I'm scheduled to drop the car off Sunday night - if these indications would point to a misfire. He said no, that if it misfired there would have been a unique code for that. He seems to think the problem is limited to the crankshaft position sensor; but of course they'll have to thoroughly investigate the problem. I'm wondering if I should simply replace the sensor myself. I've got a Haynes manual which informs the electrical resistance I should see across the leads. I'm trying to decide whether or not I should proceed with that test and then replace the unit if the test indicates a bad unit. What do you think?

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## GXEinPA (Nov 26, 2005)

The job is done. I bought the unit from the dealership for $69. And thanks to help I found here I completed the job within an hour. On a scale of 1 to 10 - 10 being most difficult - I'd rate this job an 8. Can't do the job without a magnet and mirror.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Actually, you can, but you have to know what the back of the motor feels like. The lower sensor is something I replace by feel. And this is a fairly common failure for that motor.


----------

